# Tear stain treatment



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Mix together :
1 500 g tub aqueous cream
2 tbspoon natural lemon juice
1 tbsp cornstarch
1 tbsp bicaronate of soda

make into a paste, I use the kitchen blender.

apply to the stained area daily with a tooth brush and brush into the stain Keep away from pigmented area and inside the eye.
Keep on overnight if possible.
or apply with a cotton ball wipe down away from the eye or beard or paws and repeat daily. you know if you are doing it right as you will see the red pigment from stains on the tool used to apply.

It dont matter if doggy licks this as its all 100% safe.

hope this helps

made up the product will last up to 6 months in the fridge.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe! This should come in handy for a lot of people here.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Pleasure, I rescue alot here so I know how bad some staining is, I have been known to accost owners in the street and give them a pot of this (they think im nuts lol)
Just to avoid seeing a doggy with infection as the staining is left untreated.
I have added some other info re anal glands , I am qualified so its ok, if anyone needs advice or help simply ask , its a pleasure to help dogs and owners and encourage them to have a happy healthy future.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What is the aqueous cream, eurobichons? It is apparently only sold by prescription in the states... Does that mean it can be dangerous?


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Its not here its just emolient based with parafin usually
try e45 same thing.

http://britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=460062


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Sheri, I was asking the same thing. I looked it up, here's what I found.

The common ingredients are:

liquid paraffin 
white soft paraffin 
purified water 
emulsifying wax containing sodium laurylsulphate 
cetostearyl alcohol 
chlorocresol 

I guess it's worth a try. Thanks for the FYI Eurobichons.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Beth. I couldn't find anything from my brief search that sounded like a reason for it to be prescription only here in the US. I'll look up the ingredients you found and see what they are.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok made this up with a similar hypoallergenic cream. Do you have to wash it out? and how long until it starts working?
Scoobies tearing is pretty bad.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

no you dont just allow to dry and wipe away or use a clean brush to remove.

To show its working all you need to do is put some onto a cotton wool ball and wipe away from the eye on the staining , you will see the red stain come away .

Just keep doing until all gone, you may notice the red stain going a brownish grey colour, that is the stain receeding.

his can also be used on any stained area.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy has bad staining too, I hate it. 

If anyone in the US finds the aqueous cream, will you let me know? Thanks for posting this!!!


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Look at creams for eczema

also look up the boots site in the USA
You can also use any hypo cream for babies bums.Not Zinc based though, a good emolient cream is all you need ask your pharmacist or the drug store.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

another good tip is to alter the pH level in the dogs saliva etc for paw staining and vulva staining during heats, to do this simply add a couple of drops of apple cide vinegar into the water bowl. or
Give a antacid chew tablet like settlers tums. This will alter the acidity that can cause staining when a doggy licks.


----------

